
The 265 members of Congress who sold you out to ISPs - doener
https://www.theverge.com/2017/3/29/15100620/congress-fcc-isp-web-browsing-privacy-fire-sale?platform=hootsuite
======
scott_karana
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15779529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15779529)

